# I love Snuggies



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

[video=youtube;h05ZQ7WHw8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05ZQ7WHw8Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JTM (Jul 28, 2009)

yea, stumble is much better than digg.  learn2stumble... then we can talk.

also, what's your stumble name?  it's much better!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh SNAP!


----------

